# Wheels on tractor mounted snow blower



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I've seen questions about adding wheels, here's what I'm trying. 

Setup is off A JD sweeper, height easily adjustable from 0 to 2" by moving the spacers, which is a lot of the reason I'm trying it. Hard to see in the picture, but the bracket dog legs so the wheels are behind the blower.

Be aware, mounting the wheels like this causes the blower weight to be forward, thus lightening the front of the tractor. It has a tendency to not to want to turn unless I lift blower. It may require a little weight or chains on the front. Also, as Mr. Beitz has stated, the wheels will push harder through snow then the skids, but that should only be a problem when traction is marginal. Anyway, they're easily removable. I did put a plate on the inside to spread the stress.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

chains on the front should clear up the steering issue and a suitcase weight setup should solve the front heavy issue. I toyed with the idea of doing that, but just haven't had enough time to get it done.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't think I have room for suitcase weights on the front. After trying it the other day I confirmed the need for something though, most likely chains, or else give up on the idea. The snow was wet and slippery, so I'll give it another test before giving up. Now I'm thinking, what would happend if I mounted the wheels on the front? True they would be going into the snow first, but if the snow isn't real hard......


----------

